# [Italian NR] Massimiliano Iovane 8.05 3x3x3 single and 10.55 avg



## Pro94 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## syuhei222 (Nov 1, 2010)

good.
but ALL solve should have added +2 penalty.
BAD manner.


----------



## Briosheje (Nov 1, 2010)

why? I dont see anything wrong here.

@ Pro : STOP uploading my video here, i'll put them all in ONE thread.
@ Pro (IN ITALIAN) : SMETTILA di mettere i MIEI video quì, li metto io TUTTI insieme in una discussione sola.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

> A4b) The competitor must place his hands flat on the elevated sensor area of the Stackmat, *with his fingers touching the sensors and with palms down*.









Is this legal?


----------



## Briosheje (Nov 1, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> Is this legal?



I dont know, but several people does it...


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 1, 2010)

hahaha! I LOVE the way he slammed at the table!
that's what i do when i get a good record.
I average 25 though!


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 1, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> hahaha! I LOVE the way he slammed at the table!
> that's what i do when i get a good record.
> I average 25 though!


 
LOL, when I am very happy I go out of my mind


----------



## Kilney (Nov 1, 2010)

grande max!!!!!!


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 1, 2010)

thx!


----------



## giro94 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> Is this legal?


 
watch this


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep +2


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2010)

Can +2s be imposed retroactively?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Can +2s be imposed retroactively?


 
Yes.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

They left me do it and they did not give me penalty after the first solve.
I don't fell guilty.


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Nov 2, 2010)

no penalty


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

I've seen guys who stop with cuffs and no one says anything


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2010)

The fact that people do not comply the rules and do not get punished does not say that it is right to do it and THEREFORE should not get a penalty. The other people who start/stop wrong should also get a +2 but sadly we don't have videos of everyone doing that.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 2, 2010)

So should video footage become mandatory some time (not so) soon?


----------



## Slash (Nov 2, 2010)

nice shirt


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

Erik said:


> The fact that people do not comply the rules and do not get punished does not say that it is right to do it and THEREFORE should not get a penalty. The other people who start/stop wrong should also get a +2 but sadly we don't have videos of everyone doing that.


 
I'm whatching RIGHT KNOW an illegal sub8 official(on video), and i dont say this is right to do.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2010)

Which solve (as in, video please)?


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

But until judges let me do it, i think it's ok.Their work is to say what is right to do and what is wrong to do.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Which solve (as in, video please)?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM6Vlvjm1X8


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't understand. Admittedly, I always use the ends of my fingers, but from the video it looks pretty clear to me that his (Massimiliano Iovane's) fingers (only the parts of the fingers closest to the palm, but it's still the fingers) are in fact touching the sensors. So why isn't this legal?

I suppose it's possible that the angle is making it look like his fingers are touching the timer when in fact they are not, but I certainly wouldn't consider this video clear evidence of a +2. Am I misinterpreting the rules?


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

OF course it's legal, i used that way to put hands on stackmat at European chamopionship and world championship and it was ok.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually, Kanneti's solve isn't illegal because you're not required to have fingers touching the sensors when stopping the solve - only when starting the solve.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 2, 2010)

ok my fault this time


----------

